# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Счастливого Нового 2010 года!

## Olga&Klaire

Татьяна! примите искренние поздравления с Новым Годом!

У-у-ух! Я - танцующая Санта Клеар и у меня есть пожелание для Вас. Полюбуйтесь моим танцем на видео-карточке:
http://www.dancingsantacard.com/?santa=3678917

Пусть Новый год звездой счастливой
Войдёт в семейный ваш уют,
Со старым годом торопливо
Пускай невзгоды все уйдут!
Пусть каждый день теплом согреет
И много счастья принесёт,
И все сомнения развеет
Пришедший в полночь Новый год! 
Не забудьте кликать по оленям! http://happynew2010year.ru/

----------


## Anna Kuleshova

Pozdravljaju vseh utsastnikov foruma s Novim 2010 Godom! A Pravoslavnih tak ze s grjadussim Rozdestvom Hristovim!
Puskai etot god prineset mnogo ssastja, pobed, a tak ze nadeznih i vernih druzei! I puskai ljudi bolse budut ponimat i ljubit drug druga, a podruzivsis nikogda ne ssoritsja!
S Novim Godom!

----------


## Tatjana

*Olga&Klaire*, большое спасибо за поздравление! :Ax:  Очень душевно! :Ap: 
*Anna Kuleshova* и всех, всех, всех С Новым Годом!!! 


PS.Это не фотошоп! Это Кянди с корзинкой в зубах на самом деле! :Ap:

----------


## inna

*Всех поздравляю уже с прошедшим Новым годом,так как в праздники до компа было не добратьсяВсем желаю хорошего года,удачи,побед! И пусть наши животные нас радуют по чаще* А не как мой попугай мне в новый год 5 яйц отложила :Ag: Куда их теперь... :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana

> А не как мой попугай мне в новый год 5 яйц отложилаКуда их теперь...


Ого!!! Сфотай!

----------


## inna

Уже 6 штук :Ai: Жесть!!! :0317:

----------


## Anna Kuleshova

Ооооо Инна с пополнением! :Ap:

----------

